# Grafiktablett - gibts schon neue , und bessere ?



## essence (2. Dezember 2003)

So, da ich hier schon schön ein paar Referenzen zu Grafiktabletts gefunden habe,möchte ich mich erstmal bei allen bedanken, die hier so fleißig reinschreiben. Aber da der letzte Thread zum Thema Grafiktabletts schon einen Monat her ist,wollte ih mich mal umhören, ob es denn schon neue, bessere gibt, die ihr mir empfehlen könnt ?
Ich bitte um Meinungen von Leuten die erfahrungen mit Grafiktabletts im zusammenhang mit zum Beispiel Photoshop haben... naja Erfahrungen mit GRafiktabletts reichen schon ;-)

vielen dank im Vorraus, mit digitalen Grüßen


----------

